# We are not a furry site, but we are very active



## Damian (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm very proud to call the site mine, figured I'd try to get members from here to join (I'm the only furry as the founder of the site), okay so we've been open for almost a month (officially on the 16th). We have 1,000+ posts, and 50+ members, we are working on re-doing the codes, graphics, plot (updating) placing Member of the Month and all (will be done by next month on my sweet 16) okay so enough with talking time for the plot...

Its the year 2010, the Japanese year of the Tora (or Tiger). Hidden deep within the city of Tokyo, Japan, lies a school for the gifted, for those that we would consider evil. It is here that the Shapeshifters, Vampires, Werewolves and others of their ilk learn to harness their gifts and to draw on their strengths to counter any weaknesses that may lead to their destruction. Up until now it has been about survival, about being the best you can be. All that has kept the students of Hordcrocks High separated has been the various cliques within the school. Until now...

Hybrids, born to various species, have been going missing, nobody knows where they are taken, who is behind it or even why they are being taken. It is no secret that many of those creatures of full blood hold a certain disdain for the hybrids but no-one has done anything about it. Many of the older creatures believe that an uprising is occuring, that someone is finally doing something to those who have no right to grace the earth with their presence, to those abominations. Everyone at the school and in the local town are divided, some believe that whoever is hunting the hybrids down is doing the right thing, others believe that they should be left alone, that they have just as much right to be around as the full-bloods.

Who is hunting the hybrids? Why are they doing it? Will those whose blood does not run pure ever be safe again?

website link: http://lettherainfalldown.proboards.com/index.cgi​


----------

